
The Evolution of the Headphone - jamesbritt
http://www.ligo.co.uk/evolution-of-headphones/
======
peterwwillis
Why is the entire internet turning into a 21st-century version of Geocities,
with every hack web designer coming up with new and innovative ways to piss
off users who just want to see some content? Do designers really think users
want to be annoyed by some scrolling display? Are they the internet's new
sadists, tempting us with interesting content, only to subject us to by badly
designed, incompatible, painful interfaces? I still have nightmares about
mouseover pop-up boxes. Leave my god damn scroll wheel alone.

------
jpetersonmn
As I scroll through them, the audio from the first section keeps playing until
it's done... so if I scroll down to the 2010's its like it's playing 5 layers
of audio and I can't even tell what's going on.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
What browser? I had no problems, FF 31.0, cookies denied, ABP in place,
flashblock running.

Cool presentation.

------
mpthrapp
I can only get the text to display if I scroll down and then back up, and I'm
not getting any audio. I disabled uBlock and Disconnect.me and I'm not running
any noscript-esque extension. Chrome 36 on Windows Vista.

------
zarpwerk
Really interesting & the fact they call Beats by Dre a "fashion accessory" is
a subtle middle finger :)

~~~
PeterWhittaker
I don't know about that. Headphones is headphones, or at least headphones was
headphones. Then Beats "brandified" them, made them cool (cooler), make them
shiny.

Some speculate that Apple bought Beats precisely their accessorizationability
factor (yeah, yeah, it's early, I'm grasping for neologisms to summarize the
concept). Basically, Beats figured out how to cost-effectively profitably mass
produce many variations on a common product to increase cool factor and
consumer choice.

Given ambient noise, compressed audio, and always-imperfect listening
conditions, sound quality is definitely not the first thing most consumers
look for (notice I didn't write listen for) in a set of headphones.

(I have decent reference headphones for the house, but elsewhere it just
doesn't matter.)

------
lordbusiness
Doesn't work in my browser.

Safari - Version 7.0.6 (9537.78.2) on OS X 10.9.4

------
ripter
Site doesn't work. OSX Chrome 36.0.1985.143

------
PeterWhittaker
I love this presentation, thought it was pretty slick. Unlike a lot of sites
for which I must fiddle with my cookie manager, my ad blocker, and my flash
blocker, this one worked great right off the bat, and I really like the
multimedia presentation.

Nice job.

------
KhalilK
Ad Blocker is going nuts 300+ blocked 'ads' and still going.

~~~
zarpwerk
The site seems to be using Youtube for videos & audio might explain Adblock
issues

------
normloman
Lame attempt by a cordless phone store to score some google-juice. I first
thought this was some 7th grader's history report.

------
michaelbuddy
ditto, page sucks. It was probably 10 times the work of a regular site and
it's not navigable. Sorry whoever built and paid for it. It's really annoying.
Please fix, as the content appears good. maybe I should browse with styles
off. Use a normal timeline, isn't there timeline.js or something for this kind
of project?

------
geon
Low contrast, thin text on top of images? Seriously?

This is completely unreadable.

------
tonetheman
Rocket 88 for the win!

------
yock
We can argue all day about the use of scroll for navigation, but that would be
sad because this is seriously cool.

~~~
georgemcbay
I'm not sure which part of it was coolest -- the confusing navigation, the
poor use of relatively low-res images for a responsive background (they look
terrible on a browser-maximized 2560x1440 display), the default-on sound that
many pages had (I realize this is about sound, but no webpage should play
sound without user interaction [other than just scrolling to the page]), or
the fact that it hung/crashed my Chrome tab on the last page.

~~~
encoded
The last page hung my Firefox as well. :(

------
ginko
Seriously, when will this "scroll for next page" fad be over? This is
completely unusable with a scroll-wheel.

~~~
blt
I get the feeling that many, many, many of these scrolling sites were only
tested with two-finger scrolling on an Apple laptop touchpad. They often feel
extremely awkward with a regular scroll wheel.

~~~
radicaledward
I use an Apple trackpad with two-finger scrolling for 70% of my web browsing.
I have yet to encounter one of these scrolling sites that didn't feel
extremely awkward on it. Maybe the target audience is iPad users? I feel like
the behavior might make sense on a tablet.

~~~
lostlogin
On iPad. Was not good. Edit: just rechecked. Nothing scrolls, it's all 'click
to continue'.

~~~
radicaledward
Well... Maybe it works in Netscape Navigator?

------
jmount
Site has a completely unusable user interface.

~~~
garethbrown
What's unusable about it? Scroll down or click the arrows.

~~~
frik
It doesn't work correctly more than half of the time in Firefox and IE 11
(scrolling, clicking, cursor keys). There is also a transparent red area
layering above half of the screen (maybe it's intended and fits the "Beats"
headphone, the last picture?). The "1990s" are missing too, with the Sony disc
man (portable audio CD player), its ear plugs and the later MP3 CD player.

~~~
com2kid
Funny enough, click to continue works 100% of the time on my Windows Phone.

I don't get any indication that I can even scroll though (nor does attempting
to pan down do anything).

